# Love Spell



## kharmon320 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have 2 different Love Spells: one Peak, one CandleScience.  I'll admit I ordered because people had such positive comments about the fragrance.  OOB, I just didn't get it.  It seemed extremely light & subtle (both versions).  They both smelt very, very similar oob.  However, they both blossomed when soaped.  Both used at 1oz/ppo.

Peak's version was very easy to work with, no acceleration whatsoever.  Plenty of time for swirling, etc.  This is a very difficult fragrance for me to describe.  It's a little fruity, a little floral, but nothing seems to take center stage.  It does smell much more alive once soaped.

CandleScience's version was easy to work with, slight acceleration, but completely manageable.  This one seems a bit more complex when soaped, also comes alive in the soap.  

I made these last night, Peak on one side of mold, CS on the other.  I figure the middle pieces may not help in comparison, but the end pieces will.  I used Peak's Raspberry Pop Mica for the swirl.  It was very pretty when poured, but has faded significantly.  The entire loaf looks like a faint pink, we'll see when I cut it to determine if there is any discoloration.  One reviewer on CS said her soap discolored to a very light pink.  That would be fine with me.  

All in all, at less than 24 hours old, I would go with CandleScience for this one as it is much more complex in the soap.  I'm a little surprised as I like a lot more of Peaks FOs oob vs. CS.  Hope this is helpful to someone else.  I will update as it ages a bit.

eta: CS version is also more cost efficient.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2011)

Kerrie - 

Thanks for sharing this info. I had been wondering about CS's version of Love Spell and was thinking of ordering it. But if you think it's the same as Peak's, then I won't try it.

I did an experiment with Peak's version and Just Scent's version. I prefer JS's because it's more citrusy than fruity. My first thought when I smell it in CP was it reminded me of dreamsicle. I had my sister smell it and she said it smelled like orange sherbert. Of course, it's still only a week old so I'll have to see if the scent has altered. I hope it doesn't because I love this scent and it didn't accelerate or discolor. It was very easy to use and gave me plenty of time for swirling.


----------



## Maythorn (Oct 23, 2011)

I got some ofthis and didn't soap it.  I hadn't expected it to have such a strong grapefruit note.  Seems different than VS Love Spell but maybe its more like it soaped.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought the Love Spell from WSP and my friend LOVES it!  I like it, too.  I have since purchased some from MMS and have yet to soap it.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, in the mold, I still prefer the smell of CS to Peaks.  It's just more pronounced (and possible more citrusy).  Hazel- I wouldn't count out CS version.  OOB they smelled same to me, but soaped CS version is better.  However, I am horrible at picking out notes in fragrances.  Peak's is still very "subtle" to me.  Nothing stands out.  CS more complex.  The only problem I'm having is getting it out of the mold.  I don't think it gelled completely, so its being rather difficult to get out of my silicone mold.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Kerrie - 

I might give it a try. I don't need FOs right now so it's not something I'm going to be ordering any time soon. 

I've had that problem with soap not gelling completely in my silicone molds. Someone suggested warming the molds in the oven before you pour the soap into them. I tried this and it worked great. My soaps gelled even to the corners and the loaves came out easily. Before this, I'd always end with ungelled corners, soap sticking to the bottom edges and breaking off the loaves.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just made peaks lovespell, it soaped well, I just do not like that scent, never have, but people ask for it, sigh. Just like lavender, yuck. I just made bb cherry almond, If the person didnt order a bunch, I wouldnt make it, even my hubby said " what is that, that smells horrible",  Im finally out of the fo and will never make it again.


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 25, 2011)

I have used AromaHaven's LoveSpell and it soaps really well and the scent sticks. I liked it better than WSPs version.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2011)

Peak's Love Spell smell wonderful in soy melts, IMO.


----------



## kharmon320 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.  I'll be honest, after a few day....I cannot tell one from the other in the soap.  They are both pleasant, but it's still an odd fragrance to me.  If I use it again, I would go with Candlescience only due to price.  They smell better in the soap than OOB.


----------

